# What's the difference between these two lathes?



## mbellek (Sep 8, 2007)

Jet JML 1014I 10 Inch X 14 Inch Indexing Mini Lathe 

JET JML 1014VSI 10 Inch X 14 Inch Variable Speed Indexing Mini Lathe 

Maybe I am just naive but I am having a hard time telling the difference between these two (other than $100)... The first is has variable speeds, the second is the "variable speed" model...

Can anyone help me?


----------



## jcollazo (Sep 8, 2007)

The 1014I is variable speed by means of changing the belt position on the pulleys. You get 6 set speeds.

The 1014vsi is variable speed by means of turning a knob. You still have to change the belt in order to get the full range of speeds, but you get a range of speeds with each of the three pulleys.

Clear as mud?


----------



## mbellek (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay... On my lathe that I use now (my father in law's) when I want to change speeds, I need to move the belt up and down these wheels....

That is how the 1014I works, yes?

But the 1014VSI I can switch between a couple speeds by flicking a switch, then move the belts and have access to more speeds by switch?

Like a 10 speed bike where the gears are divided onto two big gears? Kinda like that?

Well Joe, I think I understand enough to know that that feature is not worth $100 to me. I'd rather spend that C-note on a stand or tools or something. I switch the belts by hand now, why not continue?

I don't know, does it make that big of a difference?


----------



## gketell (Sep 8, 2007)

No, the VSI has belt pulleys as well but more importantly it has a DC motor with a rheostat that controls the speed of the motor in "infinite" increments.  So you get three ranges of speed (500-1200, 1100-2600, and 1700-3900) rather than 6 discreet speeds on the I.  

Also, the I with indexing jig has an internal indexing wheel so you can lock the spindle into some number of positions for drilling/routing/etc but the settings are internal (so you can't see them) and not very many.  You can get a much much better indexing jig for less then $50 if you need that functionality.

I have the VSI after having purchased and returned a non-VSI lathe.  The VSI is just MUCH easier to use and MUCH more flexible.  Well worth the $100 (and $225 extra for me because the first unit wasn't a jet)

GK


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 8, 2007)

Coincidently, I just emailed JET the other day to find out how many "stops" were built into their indexing lathe.  Turns out it has 24 stops or one every 15Â°.  That should be enough to satisfy the needs of most turners; but Greg brings up an interesting point.  With the pin and detents being inside the headstock, it must be a little tricky to set specific rotational positions.  I have not seen one in person and have not yet looked at the manual so I don't know if there is some provision for simplifying the problem?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Melanie, The VSI was just on sale at Amazon.com for $299.00 with free shipping. I just bought one (my 2nd.) Its now $329.00 with free shipping and the non VS is $249.00 with free shipping. Amazon runs the VSI on sale about once every 2-3 months.


----------



## mbellek (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> <br />No, the VSI has belt pulleys as well but more importantly it has a DC motor with a rheostat that controls the speed of the motor in "infinite" increments.  So you get three ranges of speed (500-1200, 1100-2600, and 1700-3900) rather than 6 discreet speeds on the I.



I'm embarrassed to say this, but I'm a girl, you're going to have to dumb it down for me more than that. Does that mean I can set it to MORE than just the 6 speeds in the box?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Melanie!

A rheostat works like a volume switch - you can turn it up a little bit, or all the way if you like...

The pulleys are what jumps it up to the next level of speed...so the pulleys are the main speed controller, and the rheostat would be like a micro-fine adjust...

Better yet, if you want to have one that doesn't need pulley changes at all, try this one...it's the one I have, and it takes up a bit of floor space, but I couldn't be happier with it.  It's a good lathe, and a near identical copy of the Jet model JWL-1236...for a few hundred bucks less.  Seriously, I think it's made in the same factory, with a different paint job! 

Here you go - there's always a coupon to get 20 percent off it too, and this lathe often goes on sale for even more. I got mine for about 120 after all the discounts!! 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=34706


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 9, 2007)

Max,
What is the taper on this.. is it an MT#2 and what is the thread on the head stock spindle.. one of the HF lathes had a weird threading on the spindle.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 10, 2007)

I know - I researched the heck out of it myself before I bought it.

It's virtually a doppleganger for the Jet model JWL-1236 but painted green instead of white.  

12 inch swing, outboard turning capacity, reeves drive belt-less speed changing, 30somthing inches for capacity, and 3/4 hp motor.

Spindle size is 1x8tpi, and the headstock and tailstock are both MT2, so it can take pretty much anything...

Added a nice Supernova2 chuck, and I couldn't be happier with it...


----------



## jclark58 (Sep 10, 2007)

My first lathe was the 34706 from Harbor Freight.  It has 2 major downfalls (same goes for the Jet 1236).  First is the sheetmetal stand.  It's not sturdy enough or heavy enough for a lathe of this size.  Second is the minimum speed.  600 RPMs for the slowest speed is way too fast to be safe with a large out of balance piece.  Combine that with the flimsy stand and you're asking for trouble.

Jason


----------



## mbellek (Sep 10, 2007)

So Jason what would you recommend?


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 10, 2007)

Melanie:

If all you are going to turn are hair sticks, you can use one of the mini/midi lathes without any problem at all.  The JET 1236 and comparable lathes that folks are talking about are significant overkill.  Either of the JET minis would be just fine....both have good reputations.  You could get one of the lathes sold at www.pennstateind.com if you want to save a few bucks.  You could also look for a Wilton on Amazon.com.  They are about $100 and get good reviews.

There is another thread going right now with a used PSI lathe for sale in Indiana.  Might be worth a look if it is close enough for you to pick up.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=27764

Just for reference, what kind of lathe are you using now??


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 10, 2007)

I disagree with it being called overkill...

The lathe is a significant step up from a mini, and allows you to turn bowls up to 15 inches, comfortably - more if you have nerve.

The stand's decent, in my books.  You can add a plywood rack and sandbags if you're doing really big turnings, but it's quite good, I think....

The ONLY reason I'd get a smaller lathe is if I was moving it often - my lathe shares a 12x12 shop with all my other tools, and it works fine for me.  

Plus, it's quite a bargain - the best lathe for your money, hands down!


----------



## mbellek (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Melanie:
> 
> If all you are going to turn are hair sticks, you can use one of the mini/midi lathes without any problem at all.  The JET 1236 and comparable lathes that folks are talking about are significant overkill.  Either of the JET minis would be just fine....both have good reputations.  You could get one of the lathes sold at www.pennstateind.com if you want to save a few bucks.  You could also look for a Wilton on Amazon.com.  They are about $100 and get good reviews.
> ...



Randy - I don't know what I'll turn in the future... everything at least once, I hope!! I want to buy a lathe that can grow with me somewhat as I progress into other areas of turning and not box myself in too much. But on the other hand, you don't buy an 18-wheeler for someone who just learned how to drive. 

Right now I am using a Craftsman 12" (aka Rigid aka Atlas -- not the mini) that is about 10 yrs old. It belongs to my father in law, and he let me learn on it, but he has now decided that he has a deep desire to set me up with my own (in other words, he can't stand someone else using his shop--though he hasn't in well over 10yrs)... So that is why I'm in the market right now. 

I am pretty sure that a mini is right for me, I just am not sure whether VS is worth it.


----------



## mbellek (Sep 10, 2007)

> The ONLY reason I'd get a smaller lathe is if I was moving it often



Well, now THAT is something I should've mentioned as well-- I am in my 20s, married w/o children, and we don't own a house, nor do we plan to live where we do now in 3 or 4 years. Portability is a factor in my decision-making.


----------



## gketell (Sep 10, 2007)

Melanie,

Depending on your budget there is a very nice lathe on sale in your area.
http://columbus.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=wood%20lathe

GK


----------



## gketell (Sep 10, 2007)

oooo even better.  As a DINK (Dual Income No Kids) the 1442VSK at ~25% will hopefully be in your budget.  For those of us SITKs, not so much.  

G "Single Income Two Kids" K


----------



## mbellek (Sep 11, 2007)

I need help to understand what I am looking at....

Between the headstock and the toolrest in this pic there is a big round thing... What is that?

When it says "faceplate" -- what is that? For turning bowls? I have never seen anything like that before...


----------



## gketell (Sep 11, 2007)

That, m'dear, is a sanding disk.  12" by the looks of it.  Maybe can thread onto the lathe head....

But, this is the one I was thinking of, if it matters: http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/389496013.html

GK


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 11, 2007)

Face plates are for turning bowls, boxes, platters, lamps and other larger projects.

I suspect the "big round thing" is the sanding table.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 11, 2007)

That Jet 1442 is a beautiful lathe at a great price there - I'd jump on that!


----------



## gketell (Sep 11, 2007)

ps the thing to be careful of with that lathe is it doesn't look like it has a MorseTaper head bolt so you couldn't use your normal pen mandrels.  Now, is this a bad thing?  Debatable.  Just turn between centers and you don't necessarily need a MT and you will get better quality pens.

The Jet1442VSK is supposedly a really nice lathe.  Others on the board can tell you more.
And $700 delivered?  Awesome price from what I have seen.

GK


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> <br />That, m'dear, is a sanding disk.  12" by the looks of it.  Maybe can thread onto the lathe head....



9" according to the ad.


----------



## gketell (Sep 11, 2007)

dang, my mk1 eyeball needs an upgrade!  [8D]  And, yes, those are blind man's glasses you see.
[]

GK


----------



## mbellek (Sep 11, 2007)

I appreciate you helping me Greg, but $700 is *nearly* twice what I am able to spend (not quite)...


----------



## Dario (Sep 11, 2007)

Let me chime in.

I owned both Jet mini and Jet 1236 for reference.

While the 1236 has bigger capacity and is a nice lathe, I believe the quality of the mini, especially for small turnings makes it a far better choice.

Between and 1014i and 1014VSi...I will vote for the 1014VSi hands down (and been very vocal about it).

As mentioned you can change speed on it by just turning a knob.  Though it has 3 speed ranges, I just keep mine on the middle and never moved it.  All my turnings on it are with speed changes via the knob.


----------



## mbellek (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Let me chime in.
> 
> I owned both Jet mini and Jet 1236 for reference.
> ...



So the Jet mini is a good lathe, then?


----------



## Dario (Sep 11, 2007)

The Jet mini is a WONDERFUL lathe [].  Great value but please do not equate that to "best".  There are definitely better lathes but for a lot more.

If you check and ask around, it is probably the most owned lathe by IAP members.


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 11, 2007)

The Delta Midi LA200 is currently $120 plus shipping on Amazon and the same seller is selling them on eBay for $149.00 with free shipping.

Chuckie


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a killer price!!!  And they only want $42 for shipping.  Anybody looking for a mini/midi lathe should jump on that one before it gets away.

I've never seen one in person; but they have had decent comments on IAP and I don't recall anyone every having a serious problem with them.  In one respect they have a better design than the JET.  Access to the spindle pulley is from the front rather than from the back like the JET.  That should make belt changes much more convenient!!

Wish I needed another lathe right now!!


Note:  The free shipping thing on eBay may be an error??  They have 2 listings for that lathe and one shows shipping of $61.  I assume they would have to honor it if you made the purchase;but if they catch the mistake(assuming it is one) they may cancel or revise the auction[][]


----------



## Neillarson (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, let me throw in my $.02. I have a Jet mini (not the VS model) and the Harbor Freight VS one that has had both positive and negative comments. 

First on the Jet - very nicely made, easy to use, Nice size so easy to move around. I bought a small 3rd party stand and put some wheels on it and i move it where i ned it. The negatives is it is great for pens/small turnings, so your hair sticks will probably do well, but it is under powered and it is extremly easy to bog it down on any turnings of the 5" diameter and up. 

On the HF - Kind of rough, the stand is a bit flimsy, but I put wheels on it and ran 1 1/2" X 1 1/2" stringers between the legs (side to dside and front to back) and it is fine. Mechanics work well, tho I would love to have a bit lower bottom speed. Plenty of power for all that I have done. Lastly, if you are short on room, it does take up twice the room of a Jet Mini.

Good luck

Neil


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 11, 2007)

For $149 total I don't think this deal will be beaten anytime soon.  This lathe comes with a 2 year warrany and the price includes shipping, which would have been over $80 for me.


----------



## mbellek (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />The Delta Midi LA200 is currently $120 plus shipping on Amazon and the same seller is selling them on eBay for $149.00 with free shipping.
> 
> Chuckie



It has this review on there:

  Way disappointed, April 20, 2004

By 	3 lathe owner (Orem, Utah United States) - See all my reviews

Saw the engineering original of this lathe at a show before initial production units were available. Looked very impressive. Bought one as soon as available. Very disappointed. Made in China and showed it. Drive and center points didn't line up, bearings ground loudly, the tailstock locking handle and belt cover were plastic. Both headstock and tailstock handwheels wobbled which created vibration when running, even after trying to align and tighten them better. I checked a number of other Delta's on display at three different retail stores in my area. All showed the same problems. I returned the Delta and bought a Jet. Wonderful machine in comparison.

Another review says you can "stop the lathe w/ a piece of sandpaper"?


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 11, 2007)

Come on, Melanie!!  There were 13 reviews and all of them except two were 4s and 5s and one on the low ratings was because the machine was damaged in shipping.....certainly no fault of the lathe and could happen to any machine.  

As to the one bad review, not sure how much of that was real and how much was trivial.  Even the JET has some plastic handles.  Note that the bad review was written in 2004 and the machine received was apparently one of the first produced.  If there were any bugs, they will have mostly been worked out by now.

I'm pretty sure Billy Burt (alamodc) has a little Delta.  Email him and see what he has to say.


----------



## Dario (Sep 11, 2007)

Melanie,

All machines (yes including Jet) will eventually have a lemon.  Delta as far as I know is one of the better choice too.  One thing I didn't like about their mini is the fact that they don't offer a VS version. []  Did I say I am a vocal VS proponent? LOL


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 11, 2007)

An option for Delta VS would be to add the PSI VS conversion kit on sale at the moment.  Total cost would still be about $100 less than the Jet VS.  Oh wait a minute, the Jet is out anyway.  Someone left a one star rating on the Jet mini saysing:

"Thirty days after I ordered this lathe I am unable to use it because the stand I ordered at the same time has not arrived. Go figure! "

[][]

Chuckie


----------



## mbellek (Sep 11, 2007)

Okay okay. So I didn't read ALL the reviews. I usually look at the ones they display and not any of the rest. 

I just kinda always thought JML was "the" lathe to have if you're going small... 

I bought some materials from Woodturningz.com the other day, and called to make a change to my order, well, I got to talking to the guy on the phone (they are REALLY nice & helpful, btw) and he said that all of their employees (of which there are 6, but still) get their VERY OWN lathe & setup to learn with to make them knowledgeable and the lathe they give out is the Turncrafter VS... Has anyone had any experience with Turncrafter? He said that in person they look like a JML that has been painted, they're that similar.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't think Turncrafter and Jet are in teh same league at all..

The turncrafter is sold up here in Canada as a Mastercraft mini lathe - painted blue and full of plastic parts...buddy of mine had one, and it was pretty loose...

But then again, that could just be his.  They're ALL made in China or Taiwan though - with the exception of maybe the General and one or two others, so just pick a lathe and go for it.

There'll be flaws - unless you're getting a Oneway, you'll find something you won't like about your new lathe...ignore it!  It'll be great, and it'll be yours - pick one, buy it, and don't look back...you'll be much happier! 

Andrew


----------



## mbellek (Sep 11, 2007)

You're right Andrew... 

I'm just going to get the JML. In my gut I feel like any other lathe I got (in my price range, mind you) would be "Not the JML"

So there we have it.

Done.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 11, 2007)

you'll be thrilled with that lathe, Melanie! 

[]


----------

